#ubuntu-bd 2011-01-18
<Tanvir> hello alokito
<alokito> hi Tanvir
<Tanvir> সচরাচর আমরা খুব বেশি মানুষ এই চ্যানেলে দেখি না।
<Tanvir> আপনাকে দেখতে পেয়ে ভালো লাগছে
<alokito> I know
<alokito> please write english, pidgin is messing up bangla fonts in win7 :(
<Tanvir> Hehehe
<alokito> nice to see you too
<alokito> whats your full name/online id?
<Tanvir> You are logged in to ubuntu-bd using Windows. :P
<alokito> yes
<alokito> so? :P
<Tanvir> Nothing. :)
<alokito> ok
<Tanvir> I'm Tanvir Rahman. Tanvir is my nickname on IRC.
<alokito> it's pidgin's fault, not win's
<alokito> ok, I'm Tanvir Mustafiz Khan
<alokito> :D
<Tanvir> Great!
<alokito> yup
<Tanvir> I'm also use pidgin, but in Ubuntu, that's quite okay for me.
<Tanvir> Windows has problem to show bengali characters at many palaces.
<alokito> pidgin has no rendering problem in linux
<alokito> not really
<Tanvir> Like Inkscape.
<alokito> by default, yes... but not after you install avro
<Tanvir> As I know you cannot write Bengali there, you need to copy-paste.
<alokito> hmm all gtk apps I guess :-/
<Tanvir> Aye, that one.
<alokito> no longer, avro 5 supports ascii input!
<Tanvir> Linux is great solution for that. XD
<alokito> I use linux in other pc... not this one
<alokito> this is for gaming :D
<Tanvir> I'm using XChat now. Great client for IRC.
<alokito> I know
<alokito> no free windows version of XChat
<Tanvir> I don't play video game usually. Not very fond of game too.
<alokito> ok
<Tanvir> There is!
<alokito> hmm
<Tanvir> I only played few games. The favorite one is..
<alokito> no it's not free, XChat windows
<Tanvir> 1) Project IGI: I'm Going In
<alokito> afaik*
<Tanvir> 2) Project IGI: Covert-strike
<alokito> old game
<Tanvir> 3) Far Cry
<Tanvir> Yes, I know
<Tanvir> But I loved those.
<Tanvir> And still love them
<alokito> yup I like far cry
<Tanvir> Still I've Far Cry installed. XD
<Tanvir> Oh, BTW, is there a cheat for Far Cry for not to die?
<alokito> guess I'll download FC2... didn't play much
<alokito> don't know, search google!
<Tanvir> I googled.
<Tanvir> But I didn't find cheats for that.
<alokito> then there probably isn't 
<alokito> search for trainers
<Tanvir> I got all ammos.. but not life. :P
<Tanvir> And I'm afraid of Trygens. :P
<alokito> trainers should have godmode
<alokito> ? use antivirus
<alokito> brb
<Tanvir> I have avast free in Windows.
<alokito> yup avast is good
<alokito> I use it too
<Tanvir> brb; now it's me. :P
<Tanvir> And I'm back.
<alokito> back
#ubuntu-bd 2014-01-14
<xxmate> join ##bangla
#ubuntu-bd 2014-01-19
<Ekushey> hi folland
#ubuntu-bd 2015-01-13
<ahmad> Hello
<ahmad> http://banglalion4g.com/page/devices
<ahmad> AS110
<ahmad> AS110 Is this Device Support Ubuntu
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-16
<anirbaan> ping zaki 
<pavlushka> seen Kilos
<pavlushka> u-la-la: seen Kilos
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Kilos was last seen 1 day, 19 hours, 21 minutes and 24 seconds ago in #ubuntu-bd on freenode [2017-01-14 22:49:05 BDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2017-01-16 00:51:08 BDT
<pavlushka> Hello User12345 | Tuhin :)
<pavlushka> Welcome zaki :)
<User12345> hello
<User12345> How r u all doing
<pavlushka> I am doing good, zaki may be doing great :p
<pavlushka> zaki: User12345 how is this https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211453185382876&set=gm.940180822750165&type=3&theater ? :)
<User12345> hm
<User12345> lol pavlushka  @ the US Immigration questions
<User12345> Hello kilos, hope u r fine
<pavlushka> Evening Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Tuhin: yeah, that was Hilarious and a bit revealing :)
<Tuhin> they said mostly right
<Tuhin> btw there r not really 2 ruling parties
<pavlushka> Tuhin: you mean?
<Tuhin> only 1 main party and 2 branches of that same party
<Tuhin> look at how both party leaders joined hands against trump...
<Kilos> hi pavlushka Tuhin zaki 
<Kilos> just got back from hospital to see when they can do heart bypass ops but looks like months of meds before they can catch up with backlog
<Tuhin> https://www.facebook.com/TheHookOfficial/videos/1619254381473347/
<Kilos> but im ok as long as i take it easy 
<Tuhin> how many blocks Kilos ?
<Kilos> how are all you guys
<Kilos> blocks?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> haha according to ecg one link bad but dunno which one so meds need to keep arteries dilated so long
<pavlushka> Kilos: we are mostly fine, I was worried about you.
<Kilos> ty but im still alive so be happy
<pavlushka> I am
<Kilos> hehe
<Tuhin> they put 3-4 rings on my fathers heart  and also a pacemaker 
<Tuhin> 1 of the rings got blocked again, so needed more ring
<Kilos> oh my
<Tuhin> @ USA
<Kilos> im hoping they insert stents into the 2 bad pulmonary arteries
<Kilos> not keen on them splitting my chest open and stopping heart and keeping me alive with machines
<Tuhin> its hard to be a good doctor and do all these operations
<Kilos> stents they do with angiogram tools and come on from arm or groin artery
<Tuhin> done on u?
<Tuhin> sounds very painfull
<Kilos> was lekker
<Kilos> you stay awake under morphine and watch on a big screen how they probe into the heart and work on it
<Kilos> lekker = crazy cool
<Kilos> fun and exciting
<Tuhin> hm
<Kilos> nearly like watching a bot in your arteries
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> Kilos: and that way, you have seen your own insides, that's crazy cool :)
<Kilos> hahahaha yeah was even better as they broke through the blockage and the pain disappeared instantly as the blood started flowing again
<zaki> hi pavlushka Kilos Tuhin
<pavlushka> Kilos: wow
<pavlushka> zaki: Hey
<Kilos> you see all your arteries in the heart in red and the section of the heart with no blood supply shows totally black
<Kilos> crazy technology
<Tuhin> hm
<Tuhin> hello zaki . i hear u r doing great
<Tuhin> what's up?
<zaki> may be. :3
<zaki> writing description of 741 IC :|
<Tuhin> bye all
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-17
<RemonShai> glad to see pavlushka & Kilos
<pavlushka> RemonShai: Glad to see you :)
<RemonShai> ty pavlushka bro :)
<pavlushka> Goodnight everyone & Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pav
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> bye pav
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-18
<pavlushka> Hello everyone and Kilos- and zaki :)
<Kilos-> hi pavlushka zaki 
<pavlushka> How are you Kilos ?
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hell zaki :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-21
<pavlushka> Hello every one:)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: how are you?
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> still alive hehe
<Kilos> struggling a bit but still going
<Kilos> how are you?
#ubuntu-bd 2018-01-15
<pavlushka> zaki: Please Help this site to grow into beta, https://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/105382/arabic-language?referrer=7U5lgW4GlMikLP2Gbw0DUw2
<u-la-la> [ Arabic Language - Area 51 - Stack Exchange ] - https://area51.stackexchange.com
<pavlushka> zaki: Just because I am interested :p
<zaki> hello pavlushka 
<zaki> checked 
<pavlushka> zaki: ty, it would help more if you had 200+ repo on any stackexchange site :p
<zaki> what to do now!
<zaki> :| 
<zaki> my reputation is just 1 :P
<pavlushka> zaki: thanks for the help, you did what you could, that's all
<pavlushka> and enough
<pavlushka> zaki: verify your email and you'll get 50+ repo
<zaki> ty
#ubuntu-bd 2018-01-17
<zaki> hello pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hello zaki 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-01-14
<RemonShai> pavlushka: দাদা কেমন আছেন ? IRC-তে ঢুকেই আপনার সক্ষাৎ পেয়ে ভাল লাগে।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ভাল, আপনি?
<RemonShai> আলহামদুলিল্লাহ্ আমিও ভাল আছি।
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: whassup?
<zaki> pavlushka, not much , feeling sick 
<zaki> how about your phone ?
<pavlushka> zaki: oh, restored the imei finally
<zaki> pavlushka, what process you followed ?
<pavlushka> zaki: recently I ditched DM and configured my DE to launch only using the WM directly using Xorg
<zaki> ah 
<pavlushka> zaki: and that means DMs are not necessary if you are smart enough to configure it to work without it :p
<pavlushka> like lightdm, mddm, gdm
<pavlushka> or DEs
<pavlushka> s/or/for
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: for DEs
<zaki> pavlushka, I was asking about walton 
<pavlushka> zaki: pavlushka> zaki: oh, restored the imei finally
<zaki> how ?
<pavlushka> zaki: with root, I followed https://android.stackexchange.com/questions/8570/how-to-fix-invalid-imei-after-factory-reset
<u-la-la> [ How to fix "Invalid IMEI " after Factory reset? - Android Enthusiasts Stack Exchange ] - https://android.stackexchange.com
#ubuntu-bd 2019-01-15
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<pavlushka> zaki: have you created a customized twrp recovery?
<zaki> pavlushka, nah 
<pavlushka> zaki: wait, I didn't finish.
<pavlushka> zaki: ever?
<zaki> pavlushka, nah 
<pavlushka> lol
#ubuntu-bd 2019-01-16
<aagontuk> Hello
#ubuntu-bd 2019-01-17
<pavlushka> zaki: hey
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<zaki> how are you ?
<pavlushka> zaki: I ported two twrp recovery, yay
<pavlushka> zaki: I am good
<zaki> pavlushka, wow 
<pavlushka> zaki: for walpad G2, and symphony v32
<zaki> pavlushka, theirs any extra features ?
<zaki> you flashed those ?
<pavlushka> zaki: yeah
<pavlushka> zaki: they got all the features you need to flash a custom rom, what more?
<pavlushka> zaki: calling it a night, tc
<zaki> good night :) 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-01-18
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
#ubuntu-bd 2019-01-19
<pavlushka> hello fazlerabbi37 
 * pavlushka gonna reboot to test a wifi card, will be back
#ubuntu-bd 2019-01-20
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: so how do you root your phone?
<zaki> using magisk 
#ubuntu-bd 2020-01-13
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<zaki> how are you ?
<pavlushka> zaki: me good, you?
<zaki> I'm fine 
<pavlushka> উফফ, ঠান্ডা!
<zaki> কি নিয়ে ব্যস্ত এখন ?
<zaki> হা, এদিকে তেমন বেশি না। 
<pavlushka> nothing much going, kind of hibernation
#ubuntu-bd 2020-01-18
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka added *!*|*ns22@fedora/rhct to the AKICK list.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka added *!ns22@fedora/rhct to the AKICK list.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka removed *!ns22@fedora/rhct from the AKICK list.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka added *!ns22@fedora/rhct to the AKICK list.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka removed *!ns22@fedora/rhct from the AKICK list.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka added *!ns22@fedora/rhct to the AKICK list, expires in 1 day, 0:00:00.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka removed *!*|*ns22@fedora/rhct from the AKICK list.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka removed *!ns22@fedora/rhct from the AKICK list.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka added *!ns22@fedora/rhct to the AKICK list.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka removed *!ns22@fedora/rhct from the AKICK list.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka added *!ns22@fedora/rhct to the AKICK list, expires in 1 day, 0:00:00.
